# It made my morning.



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

My friend, Dana, who is a little skeptical about owning a hedgie (she's more into bunnies) asked me this this morning when she was wondering, just how do you give a such prickly, grumpy, solitary creature love?

"How do you show the hog affection then? Tummy rubs? Nose rubs? Hurling him into a series of gold rings?"

I about died. :lol: It started my day off right.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> "How do you show the hog affection then? Tummy rubs? Nose rubs? Hurling him into a series of gold rings?"
> 
> I about died. :lol: It started my day off right.


 :lol: 
You had me at 'Tummy rubs". :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, yeah, that too! I was like "Rubs? Really?" :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> Haha, yeah, that too! I was like "Rubs? Really?" :lol:


Maybe with a full haz-mat suit & lead-lined gloves...maaaaaybe... :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tummy rubs are good. Some love it and many love to be rubbed along the skirt line. Some love chin rubs, behind the ear, middle of the back is always a hit.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc loves to have his bum rubbed, and down his spine. He also loves it when his dad rubs his nose, but he won't let me anywhere near his face.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

we are indeed a strange breed us hedgie owners  no-one seems to understand us and our prickly lil guys and gals.

Ralph just luuuuuuuurves his chin being rubbed.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo's not much of a lover... the less he is handled, the better. We tried to make him be sweet, but it just doesn't happen. When we try to pet his belly or something, he balls up and screams, "NO TOUCHY!".

True story. LOL


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

My Bodil is like Brillo


----------

